# Wrapping tamales without corn husks?



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I've never had tamales but am dying to make them. The thing is I can't find corn husks anywhere! I've heard wrapping in parchment paper then in aluminum foil?

Any mamas know how?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I think I've heard of using banana leaves, they may be available at an ethnic market.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

You'd need a hispanic market to find dried corn husks. Barring that, you may be able to find banana leaves in an ethnic asian market (frozen). But yes, parchment and then foil should also work... the parchment would be touching the food, and the foil would be to hold it in shape. I'd really suggest searching for some videos on making tamales, if you've never done it before. It is fairly easy once you know how, but it can be tricky.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

My international market sells parchment paper sheets cut into the right size for tamales--the package says "for tamales", so I'm assuming that it would work just fine.

Good luck!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

You can also use coffee filters.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Well if you can't get corn husks I don't know if you could find banana leaves.

You should look around your area for a specialty grocery store that might have them. I don't know if they would be as good without. Is there a mexican restaurant that serves them? Maybe they would know where to find them?

Can you find masa where you are?


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

We can find masa...Actually I have a bag in the cupboad right now. But the grocery store doesn't sell cornhusks. I would have to drive about 1.5 hours away and try and find an ethnic store that MIGHT sell them. Which really isn't an option. I can't justify spending my whole sun looking for corn husks. The mexican rest. around here dont actually serve them either funny enough. Ive watched a couple of youtube videos on how to roll them. I figure it'll be like rolling maki, the more i do it the better ill get


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caiesmommy* 
We can find masa...Actually I have a bag in the cupboad right now. But the grocery store doesn't sell cornhusks. I would have to drive about 1.5 hours away and try and find an ethnic store that MIGHT sell them. Which really isn't an option. I can't justify spending my whole sun looking for corn husks. The mexican rest. around here dont actually serve them either funny enough. Ive watched a couple of youtube videos on how to roll them. I figure it'll be like rolling maki, the more i do it the better ill get









Well yeah it is like rolling maki, I have never tried making them without banana leaves or corn husks but they are readily available here. I am er.. a lot further south though.









I did recently make this recipe for a giant tamale in a banana leaf, it was yum. It was in a cookbook by Rick Bayless


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I'll try rolling them the corn husk way but with parchment paper and if it doesn't work out I'll see if my friend in Nashville can hunt some down at whole foods and send them my way...I could order some on line, but by the time I pay shipping/the currancy change ect. they could end up being some expensive husks


----------

